

Bre Pettis of MakerBot and NYC Resistor  - bootload
http://www.designglut.com/2009/08/bre-pettis-of-makerbot-and-nyc-resistor/

======
dzlobin
Pretty brilliant design. I can't wait to see 3D printers becoming a part of
everyday life in the future.

